# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  3D Print Conference Kiev 2016

## MelnikovArtyom

*3D Print Conference Kiev 2016 will gather leading 3D printing experts from all over the world

*

Depending on the sphere of application, 3D printing allows reducing the time of product manufacturing process by 80% and cutting manufacturing costs by 73%. Today all developed countries widely use advantages of this technology. Ukraine is also keeping up with modern trends and is beginning to invest heavily in innovative directions. 

The third international exhibition-conference devoted to advanced 3D printing and scanning technologies, *3D Print Conference Kiev*, will take place at the main arena of the country, NSC Olimpiyskiy on 16 September 2016. Grandiose metropolitan event will gather leading experts from all over the world to discuss issues related to development and implementation of additive technologies in Ukraine.  

The date of the event was not chosen randomly. The conference on additive technologies coincides with the International Day of Piece, offered to celebrate in the second half of September by the United Nations. Hosts of the conference believe that science can blur lines between countries and unite people of different nationalities and confessions in an effort to cultivate innovation technologies. 3D Print Conference Kiev proves that development is impossible without exchange of experience and close collaboration with other countries. 

Furthermore, hosts prove to be patriots of their country and annually amaze visitors with original surprises. In 2014 the biggest national emblem of Ukraine was 3D printed during the event. During the last conference the memory of the Heavenly Hundred was honored with 3D printed monument from gypsum. This year hosts have promised to implement even more complicated and grand-scale project, but details are not revealed yet. 

Grand event 3D Print Conference Kiev is highlighted by major Ukrainian media companies, as far as this conference greatly encourages the development of promising economic trend of the country. 

3D Print Conference Kiev will feature:

1. Conference, where the most powerful 3D printing market players will use examples of real cases to talk about application of additive technologies in the field of medicine, construction industry, food industry, Jeweller's art, automobile and aircraft construction, fashion, etc. Speakers will also discuss how to use 3D printing for business development. 
2. Workshop sessions for those who want to become experienced specialists and apply 3D printing and modeling skills in their professional activities. 
3. Exhibition, where one will find the best world developments, innovative equipment, constituent parts and materials for 3D printing. One will have an opportunity to test the newest 3D printers and scanners, as well as find business partners. 
4. Workshop session for children “3D Kids” – a special educational program for young developers, who will become the most in-demand specialists on the labour market. 

For the third year in a row 3D Print Conference Kiev will become a platform for exchanging experience, signing partner agreements, as well as development and popularization of 3D printing and scanning. The event covers all possible segments of additive technologies, and therefore it will be interesting for students, who want to develop their professional skills, successful entrepreneurs, striving to take their business to higher level, as well as scientists, investors, developers, startupers, etc. 
Conference organizer – Smile-Expo company – is a leader in the sphere of organizing public events at international level. It has organized more than 130 successful events, aimed at promoting innovations, and not only in Ukraine, but in other countries of the world as well. 

According to organizers, 3D Print Conference Kiev is getting more and more popular year after year, meaning that this year NSC Olimpiyskiy will gather even more participants, who have a keen interest in the development of additive technologies.  

Stay tuned!

----------


## dungdn93

This year hosts have promised to implement even more complicated and grand-scale project

----------

